# Lump reports?



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

We are looking for a window to make a run. Anybody hear anything going on at the lump? I know it has been on the down hill for some years but if we are going, I feel like we should hit it at least once.
I have been hearing reports of some solid wahoo action that way but the crew is really interested in yellows.


----------

